# SX os



## pre10c (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi, was wondering if there's any reliable shops to buy just the os.


----------



## LuigiXL (Aug 10, 2018)

Online-trends ended up being fastest for me. (EXACTLY 2 hours after purchase) 100% recommend.
I also purchased from sxflashcard for a friend and it was a pretty painful experience where I was charged but they kept saying it had been refunded. Finally proved it with a statement but it took some doing.


----------



## zerohealinzz (Aug 10, 2018)

online trends is also were i bought my sx os and sx pro, reliable seller.


----------



## sezinlynn (Aug 10, 2018)

OnlineTrends now send you the code immediately after the payment.


----------



## magico29 (Aug 10, 2018)

pre10c said:


> Hi, was wondering if there's any reliable shops to buy just the os.


Sxflashcard 5 min after you pay!!


----------



## JonoX (Aug 10, 2018)

https://appledrunk.net shows you the SX OS code immediately when the order is placed.


----------



## quot1990 (Aug 20, 2018)

miii.it and very reliable, after payment you are immediately sent key


----------



## noemiemora (Aug 21, 2018)

Yes, buy from Sxflashcard.com will be immediately, and sxflashcard accept Paypal.


----------



## pre10c (Aug 23, 2018)

Ordered trough sxflashcard.com this morning, and still haven't received my license key ....


----------



## pre10c (Aug 24, 2018)

pre10c said:


> Ordered trough sxflashcard.com this morning, and still haven't received my license key ....



I got it over night, apparently they were closed and they send the keys manually.


----------



## Amabo (Aug 29, 2018)

I bought the os code in the midnight from here https://selly.gg/p/e42219ec, the site e-mailed me the os serial code immediately after paypal payment.


----------



## Mark2333 (Aug 29, 2018)

Normally you can't get the os codes in weekend and at night, but if you ask this person to give you selly.gg link to pay via paypal, then you can get the sx os at any time.


----------

